# العطاء . قداسه البابا



## النهيسى (31 أغسطس 2011)

العطاء، وتطويب العطاء
قداسه البابا


من العبارات الجميلة التي وردت في هذا الموضوع، قول بولس الرسول لرعاة كنيسة أفسس: متذكرين كلمات الرب يسوع أنه قال: مغبوط  هو العطاء أكثر من الاخذ (أع 20: 35).

فلماذا طوب الرب العطاء؟ لاشك لأسباب كثيرة:


# تطويب العطاء:

في العطاء تشرك الغير في الذي لك، بل بالحرى تشرك الله نفسهفى أموالك. ليس فقط حينما تعطى للكنيسة، إنما حينما تعطى للمحتاجين أيضاً. ألم يقل الرب ".. لأنى جعت فأطعمتمونى، عطشت فسقيتمونى. كنت غريباً فآويتمونى، عرياناً فكسوتمونى، مريضاً فزرتمونى ".. وشرح ذلك في قوله عن كل هؤلاء المحتاجين: "بما أنكم فعلتموه بأحد أخوتى هؤلاء الأصاغر، فبى قد فعلتم " (مت 25: 35 – 40).

إذن ما تعطيه لأحد من المحتاجين، إنما تعطية للرب نفسه. سواء كان طعاماً لجوعان، أو كساء لعريان.. أو مجرد زيارة تزورها لمريض أو لسجين.. هذه الزيارة هى أيضاً لون من العطاء، تعطى فيه حباً ومشاركة وجدانية، عطاء للنفس وليس للجسد.. 

العطاء إذن هو خروج من الذات للشركة مع الآخرين.


الإنسان المنطوى على ذاته، يبعد عن الغير، لا يأخذ ولا يعطى. والإنسان الأنانى يحب دائماً أن يأخذ لا أن نعطى. والإنسان الاجتماعى يأخذ من الناس ويعطى. أما الإنسان المحب الباذل، فهو الذي دائماً يعطى. هو الذي يفضل غيره على نفسه  

يأخذ دائماً من نفسه، لكي يعطى لغيره.

و من هنا كانت فضيلة العطاء تمتزج على الدوام بإنكار الذات. فيها تكون الذات في المتكأ الأخير، بينما الأولوية للغير. لا يفكر الإنسان في احتياجاته الشخصية ولوازمه، إنما يفضل غيره على نفسه. وهكذا فعلت أرملة صرفة صيدا في أيام المجاعة، حينما قدمت لإيليا النبى حفنة الدقيق التي عندها، والقليل مما في كوز الزيت، لهذا بارك الله بيتها بركة عظيمة (1مل 7: 11-19).


و بالمثل فعلت الأرملة التي دفعت فلسين في الصندوق، فطوبها الرب أكثر من كل الذين أعطوا. لماذا؟ "لأنها من أعوازها أعطت" (لو 21: 4).

و ليس فقط أعطت من أعوازها، بل أنها أيضاً " أعطيت كل معيشتها "، كل الذي لها. وهنا نرى نفس القاعدة التي ذكرناها وهى تفضيل الذات.. يعيش غيرى، ولو أموت أنا. يستوفى هو حاجته، أو أساهم في سد احتياجاته، مهما كنت أنا محتاجاً. وفي تطويب الرب لهذه الأرملة، ونلمح قاعدة هامة هى: إن الله ينظر عمق العطاء لا إلى مقداره0

ومن مظاهر هذا العمق، ارتباط العطاء بالحب. فتحب أن تعطى، وتحب الذي تعطيه. ولذلك فالعطاء الذي يفيدك روحياً، هو الذي تعطية، لا عن ضجر ولا تذمر ولا اضطرار، بل بكل مشاعر الرضا والفرح. وكما قال الكتاب: " المعطى المسرور ويحبه الله " (2كو9: 7).

فأنت تحب الإنسان المحتاج. وبدافع المحبة تعطية. وتظهر محبتك في طريقة تعاملك وأنت تعطى. ويحس المحتاج بمحبتك فيفرح بها أكثر من فرحه بما يأخذه. إنه يأخذ منك مشاعر قبل أن يأخذ ماديات. ويحس أن عطاءك ليس لوناً من المظاهر أو الرسميات، بل هو عاطفة ومشاركة، أنت أيضاً لا تكون أقل فرحاً منه وأنت تعطيه. كالأم التي تفرح وهى تعطى لا بنها، فرحاً سابقاً للعطاء، ومصاحباً له، وفرحاً بفرح ابنها وهو يأخذ.

 ولنا مثال كتابى، بفرح الشعب حينما كان يعطى لبناء الهيكل ايام داود النبي.

وفى ذلك يقول الكتاب " وفرح الشعب بانتدابهم، لأنهم بقلب كامل انتدبوا للرب (دفعوا بإرادتهم)

وداود الملك فرح فرحاً عظيماً. وبارك الرب أمام كل الجماعة وقال "وَلكِنْ مَنْ أَنَا، وَمَنْ هُوَ شَعْبِي حَتَّى نَسْتَطِيعَ أَنْ نَنْتَدِبَ هكَذَا؟ لأَنَّ مِنْكَ الْجَمِيعَ وَمِنْ يَدِكَ أَعْطَيْنَاكَ..  أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا، كُلُّ هذِهِ الثَّرْوَةِ الَّتِي هَيَّأْنَاهَا لِنَبْنِيَ لَكَ بَيْتًا لاسْمِ قُدْسِكَ، إِنَّمَا هِيَ مِنْ يَدِكَ، وَلَكَ الْكُلُّ" (سفر أخبار الأيام الأول 29: 14، 16).


جميلة هذه  العبارة " من يدك أعطيناك "0

نحن لا نملك شيئاً. كل منا يقول ما قاله أيوب الصديق "عرياناً خرجت من بطن أمى" (أى 1: 21). وكل ما نملكه حالياً، نقول فيه أيضاً مع أيوب " الرب أعطى ". نقول للرب مع داود " هو من يدك، ولك الكل "0لذلك حسناً أننا في كل عطاء نقدمه للرب، نقول له فيه " من يدك أعطيناك "0


حقاً، إنه تواضع من الله الغنى، أن يأخذ منا ".

إنه يعطينا فرصة نعبر فيها عن مشاعرنا. تماماً مثل الأب الذي يقبل هدية من أبنه، يعبر بها الابن عن محبته لأبيه، بينما ثمن هذه الهدية هو أيضاً من مال أبيه، وكأنه يقول له كذلك " من يدك أعطيناك ".. الله الغنى، مصدر كل غنى، الذي له الأرض وما عليها " (مز 24: 1) الله الذي يشبع كل حى من رضاه، من محبته يحب أن يشركنا معه في العناية لبيته وبأولاده، ويكافئنا على ذلك..


يعطينا ما نعطية، يكافئنا حينما نعطى.. وفي كل ذلك يدربنا على العطاء.

يعطينا الحياة والوجود. ثم يقول لنا: في كل أسبوع حياة أعطية لكم، إعطونى منه يوماً يسمى " يوم الرب ".. وأعطيكم مالاً. وفي كل ما أعطيه لكم من مال، اعطونى العشر.. وفى كل ذلك نقول له: يا رب من يدك أعطيناك.. أنت هو المعطى لنا، ولمن نعطيهم. وأنت أيضاً الذي تعطينا محبة العطاء0


أعطني صحة وقوة، وأنا أخدمك بها.

وكلما أتعب في خدمتك، وكلما أبذل في خدمتك، لا أحسب نفسى مطلقاً أننى قد أعطيتك شيئاً.. فالصحة من عندك، والقوة من عندك، ومحبة الخدمة هو أيضاً من عندك. بل أنا نفسى من عندك. كان ممكناً أنى لا اولد ولا أوجد. وأنت أعطيتنى هذا الوجود الذي أخدمك به، وأعطيتنى الكلمة التي أقولها.. وفي كل خدمتى لك وتعبى من أجلك، أقول " من يدك أعطيناك ".



تابع​


----------



## النهيسى (31 أغسطس 2011)

كيف تعطي؟



لذلك كله، ينبغى أن يكون العطاء بغير افتخار.

لا افتخار باللسان، ولا بمشاعر القلب من الداخل، ولا بالفكر.. وكأنك قد أعطيت من عندك!!.. هنا وأتذكر عمق الكلمات التي قالها الرسول " أى شيء لك لم تأخذه؟! وإن كنت قد أخذت، فلماذا تفتخر كأنك لم تأخذ؟! " (1كو 4: 7).. وإن كان كل ما نعطية قد أخذناه من الرب، ألا يكون أفتخارنا بالعطاء افتخاراً باطلاً؟!


لذلك أمر الله أن يكون العطاء في الخفاء.


وقال "احترزوا من أن تصنعوا صدقة قدام الناس، لكي ينظروكم. وإلا فليس لكم أجر عند أبيكم الذي في السموات ". وقال " لتكون صدقتك في الخفاء، وأبوك الذي يرى في الخفاء هو يجازيك علانية " (مت 6: 1، 4). وهذا الخفاء، لا يقصد به الرب أن يكون خفاء على الناس فقط، وإنما على نفسك أيضاً. فلا تعد أو تحصى كم أعطيت، وإنما:

 "لا تعرف شمالك، ما تفعله يمينك " (مت 6: 3).

لا تذكر كم أعطيت، ولا تتذكر كم أعطيت.. ولا تحسب عطاياك. وحاول أن تنساها جميعها، حتى لا يحاربك بذلك شيطان المجد الباطل، أيضاً حتى لا تستوفى خيراتك على الأرض من تمجيد ذاتك لك...

روى عن القديسة ميلانيا، في بدء حياتها الروحية قبل أن تترهب، حينما كانت تقدم إحسانات كثيرة للأديرة والرهبان.. أنها في إحدى المرات وضعت في كيس خمسمائة قطعة من الذهب، وسلمته للقديس الأنبا بموا ليعطيه للرهبان الساكنين في البرية الداخلية. فنادى القديس على تلميذه، وسلمه الكيس كما هو دون أن يفتحه وكلفه بتوزيعه على أولئك الرهبان.. وهنا قالت له ميلانيا "ولكنك لم تفتحه يا أبى لتعرف كم فيه؟"   فرد عليها القديس قائلاً "إن كنت قدمت هذا المال لله، فالله يعرف مقداره كم هو".. وكان ذلك درساً لميلانيا.


صفة أخرى من صفات العطاء، وهى السخاء.

يقول الكتاب "المعطى فبسخاء" (رو12: 8). ويأمرنا أيضاً أن نكون "أسخياء في العطاء، كرماء في التوزيع" (1تى 6: 18). ويقول "من يزرع بالشح / فبالشح أيضاً يحصد. ومن يزرع بالبركات، فبالبركات أيضاً يحصد" (2كو 9: 6). ويعلل الرب ذلك بقوله " بالكيل الذي به تكيلون، يكال لكم " (لو6: 38)


لا يكفى إذن أن تعطى، إنما كن كريماً في عطائك.

أمامنا مثل جميل في الكتاب هو أرونه اليبوسى، حينما أراد داود الملك أن يشترى منه بيدره لكي يبنى مذبحاً للرب. ففرح أرونة بذلك، وأراد أن يتبرع بالبيدر وكل ما فيه. ولذلك قال لداود عن البيدر " فليأخذه سيدى الملك، ويصعد ما يحسن في عينيه. أنظر: البقر للمحرقة. والنوارج وأدوات البقر حطباً" (سفر صموئيل الثاني 24: 24) " الكل دفعه أرونى إلى الملك. ولكن داود قال لأرونة "لاَ، بَلْ أَشْتَرِي مِنْكَ بِثَمَنٍ، وَلاَ أُصْعِدُ لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِي مُحْرَقَاتٍ مَجَّانِيَّةً".. كل منهما يريد أن يدفع، وبرضى وفرح، وبسخاء..


و لنتذكر قصة أبينا ابراهيم، لما زاره ثلاثة رجال:

 قال لأمنا سارة " إسرعى بثلاث كيلات دقيق.. واصنعى خبز مله " " ثم ركض ابراهيم إلى البقر، وأخذ عجلاً رخصاً وجيداً، وأعطاه للغلام، فأسرع ليعمله. ثم أخذ زبداً ولبنا والعجل الذي عمله، ووضعها قدامهم " (تك 18: 6-8).. هل ثلاثة رجال يحتاجون إلى ثلاثة كيلات دقيق.. وإلى عجل بأكمله، بالإضافة إلى الزبد واللبن؟ أم هو كرم أبينا ابراهيم؟.. أو أنه لفرحه بضيوفه أراد أن يأكل الكل معهم، الغلمان ورعاة الغنم يأكلون من العجل، وأيضاً من الخبز الساخن.معهم0


و بنفس الكرم في عطائنا ن يعاملنا الله..

و هكذا قال " اعطوا تعطوا، كيلاً جيداً ملبداً مهزوزاً فائضاً، يعطون في أحضانكم " (لو 6: 38). وأيضا " هاتوا جميع العشور إلى الخزانة.. وجربونى بهذا قال رب الجنود، إن كنت لا أفتح لكم كوى السموات، وافيض عليكم بركة حتى لا توسع.." (ملا 3: 10).. وقيل أيضاً " أكرم الرب من مالك ومن كل باكورات غلتك، فتمتلئ خزائنك شبعاً، وتفيض معاصرك مسطاراً " (أم 3: 9) 

ومن أيات التي تدعو إلى الكرم في العطاء، قول الرب..

اذهب بع كل مالك، وأعط للفقراء (مت 19: 21).

و أيضاً " بيعوا امتعتكم واعطوا صدقة " (لو 12: 33). وكذلك قوله " من سألك فاعطيه. ومن أراد أن يقترض منك فلا ترده " (لو 6: 30). وأيضاً يقول الكتاب " من له ثوبان،فليعط من ليس له. ومن له طعام، فليفعل هكذا " (لو 3: 11).


ومن الصفات الجميلة في العطاء:

*أن تعطى دون أن يطلب منك ذلك. فهكذا يفعل أبونا السماوى معنا. وهكذا يفعل الأب والأم مع أولادهم. لتكن لك الحساسية نحو ما يحتاجه الناس، ولا تحوجهم أن يسألوا ويطلبوا.

*لا تؤجل العطاء. فربما التأخير يسبب أضراراً للمحتاجين. وفي ذلك يقول الكتاب " لا تمنع الخير عن أهله، حين يكون في طاقة يدك أن تفعله. لا تقل لصاحبك: اذهب وعد فأعطيك غداً، وموجود عندك (أم 3: 27، 28).


*درب نفسك أن تعطى من أفضل ما عندك.

 فكثيرون لا يعطون إلا الملابس الممزقة أو القديمة، والأشياء التالفة عندهم أو المرفوضة منهم.. هذه يقدمونها للمسيح في أشخاص الفقراء. ليتنا في كل ذلك نتذكر قرابين هابيل الصديق، إذ قيل عنه " وقدم هابيل من أبكار غنمه ومن سمانها. فنظر الرب إلى هابيل وقربانه " (تك 4: 4).. " من أبكار غنمه ومن سمانها " أى أفضل ما عنده.

# أمثلة للعطاء:

لقد قدم التاريخ أمثلة عجيبة في العطاء.

القديس الأنبا ابرام أسقف الفيوم، والقديس الأنبا صرابامون أبو طرحه أسقف المنوفية، وقصص عطائهما كثيرة جداً وعجيبة، ليس الآن مجالها.. والقديس يوحنا الرحوم الذي باع كل شيء وأعطاه للفقراء. وإذ لم يجد شيئاً آخر يبيعه، باع نفسه عبداً، وتبرع بالثمن للفقراء. أيضاً القديس سيرابيون، الذي أعطى ثوبه لفقير ومشى عرياناً وباع إنجيله أيضاً وأعطى الثمن للفقراء. فلما سأله تلميذه عن ذلك، أجابه: كان الإنجيل يقول لي إذهب بع كل مالك واعطه للفقراء، فبعته إذ لم يكن لي غيره


وفى العصر الرسولى قيل " كل الذين كانوا أصحاب حقول أو بيوت، كانوا يبيعونها ويأتون بأثمان المبيعات ويضعونها عند أرجل الرسل. فكان يوزع على كل واحد كما يكون له احتياج (أع 4: 34، 35). 

تابع
​


----------



## النهيسى (31 أغسطس 2011)

شركة الله في أموالك



يشترك الله في مالك لكي يباركه، لا ليأخذ منه، فهو مصدر لكل غنى. ويشترك في مالك، لكي يشركك معه في عمل الخير الذي يمكن أن يقوم به وحده، ولكنه – من تواضعه –يجب أن يتم هذا الخير بواسطتك.

أقدم اشتراك لله فيما أعطاه للإنسان، كان هو الذبائح والمحرقات.

وهو أمر قديم جداً، أقدم من الشريعة المكتوبة. بل هو منذ نشأة الإنسان نفسه. ويروى لنا الكتاب تقدمة هابيل البار فيقول إنه " قدم للرب من أبكار غنمه ومن سمانها. فنظر الرب إلى هابيل وقربانه " (تك 1: 4). ولعل هابيل أخذ فكرة تقديم الذبيحة والمحرقة عن أبيه آدم الذي أخذها من الله نفسه. هنا نرى أيضاً نشأة التقليد Tradition  ونشأة الذبائح، ونشأة التقدمات، أعنى تقديم شيء لله، بما كان يحمله ذلك من رمز.

و استمرت فكرة الذبائح والمحرقات في تاريخ البشرية.

نسمع عن المحرقات التي أصعدها أبونا نوح من على المذبح بعد رسو الفلك، فتنسم الرب منها رائحة الرضا (تك 8: 20، 21). ونسمع عن ذبائح أبينا ابراهيم (تك12). وعن محرقات أيوب الصديق (أى 1: 5).. ونظمت الذبائح والمحرقات والتقدمات في الشريعة المكتوبة، في سفر اللاويين أيام موسى النبي. وكانت تحمل رموزاً0

وإن كانت ذبيحة المسيح قد حلت محل خروف الفصح (خر12) ومحل المحرقة وذبيحة الخطية وذبيحة الإثم، إلا أن ذبيحة السلامة التي كانت تعبر عن الشكر وعرفاناً بجميل الرب، ويأكل منها مقدمها وأصحابه معه، لا يزال الكثيرون يقدمونها إلى الآن، بأسلوب يختلف عن العهد القديم في كثير من التفاصيل..

تابع
​


----------



## النهيسى (31 أغسطس 2011)

*العشور
*


ننتقل إلى نقطة أخرى وهى العشور..

و العشور هى أيضاً أقدم من الشريعة المكتوبة. نسمع عن أبينا يعقوب لما رأى سلماً بين السماء والأرض، أنه قال الله " إن كان الله معى وحفظنى.. ورجعت بسلام إلى بيت أبى، يكون الرب لي إلهاً.. وكل ما تعطينى فإنى أعشره لك " (تك 28: 20 – 22).

ولعل يعقوب قد أخذ فكرة العشور عن جده أبينا ابراهيم، الذي قدم العشور إلى ملكى صادق كاهن الله العلى " فأعطاه عشراً من كل شيء " (تك 14: 20).


ثم أمر الله بالعشور في الشريعة أيام موسى النبى.

فقال " تعشير كل محصول زرعك الذي يخرج من الحقل سنة بسنة " (تث 14: 22). " وكل عشر الأرض من كل حبوب الأرض وأثمار الشجر، فهو للرب، قدس للرب.." (لا 27: 30). " عشر حنطتك وخمرك وزيتك " (تث 12: 17) (تث 14: 23) " وأما كل عشر البقر والغنم، فكل ما يعبر تحت العصا، يكون العاشر قدساً للرب " (لا 27: 32). وبالإجمال لخص زكا العشار كل في عبارة واحدة قال فيها " وأعشر جميع أموالى " (لو 18: 12) أو هى عبارة أبينا يعقوب أبى الآباء " وكل ما تعطينى أعشرة لك " (تك 28: 22) حتى الكاهن الذي كان يأخذ العشور من الشعب، كان يقدم عشرها للرب، رفيعة للرب. وكانت أعشار هذه تسمى الرفائع (عد 18: 26، 28).

و الذي لا يدفع العشور، يعتبر أنه سلب الرب.

ورد هذا صراحة في سفر ملاخى النبى، حيث قال الرب " أيسلب الإنسان؟! فإنكم سلبتمونى. فقلتم بما سلبناك؟ في العشور والتقدمة.. هاتوا جميع العشور إلى الخزنة   وجربونى قال رب الجنود: إن كنت لا أفتح لكم كوى السماء، وأفيض عليكم بركة حتى لا توسع.." (ملا 3: 8-10)

المال الذي لا تدفعه في العشور، هو مال ظلم.

لأنك سلبت فيه الرب، وظلمت الكنيسة كما ظلمت الفقراء أصحابه.. لذلك قال السيد الرب " اصنعوا لكم أصدقاء من مال الظلم " (لو 16: 9). هؤلاء الأصدقاء هم الفقراء الذين يصلون من أجلكم " حتى يقبلوكم في المظال الأبدية "

 حتى إن كنت محتاجاً، ادفع العشور متمثلاً بتلك المرأة التي دفعت من أعوازها (لو 21: 4). ولعل البعض يسأل هنا:

هل نعطى أقربائنا من العشور؟!

نعم، اعطهم إن كانوا محتاجين. فإن الرسول يقول " إن كان أحد لا يعتنى بخاصته ولا سيما أهل بيته، فقد أنكر الإيمان وصار شراً من غير المؤمن " (1تى 5: 8).. إذن أعطهم، ولكن لا تعطهم وحدهم. لئلا يظن أن مجرد الواجب، أو رابطة الدم، هى التي دفعتك للعطاء. فإن أعطيتهم الكل، تكون قد بخست حق باقى الفقراء المستحقين معهم أو الذين قد يكونون استحقاقاً للعطاء منهم.. 

كل مال يصل إليك، إفرز عشره للرب..

سواء كان مرتبك الثابت، أو موارد أخرى إضافية، أو منحاً أو موارد طارئة. سواء كان مالاً أو أشياء عينية تعرف قيمتها ويدفع عشرها.. الكل تخصم عشره، وتفرزه في صندوق خاص بالرب. ولا تقع في الخطأ الذي يقع فيه كثيرون: إذ ينفقون من إيرادتهم اولاً، ثم يفحصون هل تبقى لله شيء أم يتبق!! جاعلين استحقاقات الرب في آخر القائمة، أو قد ينسونها! أو يعتبرون مصروفاتهم الأخرى تحت قائمة الضروريات. أما نصيب الرب، فمن الكماليات أو من الفائض! أما أنت فاخصمه من إيرادك مباشرة، كما كما تخصم منك أمور رسمية معينة.. 

و اعلم أن العشور هى الحد الأدنى في العطاء.

إنها تدخل في العطاء اليهودى وليس المسيحى. أما في المسيحية، فيقول الكتاب " من سالك فاعطه " (مت 5: 42). ويقول أيضاً " لا تكنزوا لكم كنوزاً على الأرض.. بل اكنزوا لكم كنوزاً في السماء " مت 6: 19، 20). إذن لا يصح أن تكتفى بدفع العشور، ولا تعطى من يحتاج بينما عندك ما تكنزه.

و لا تقل عند دفع العشور إن الله قد استوفى حقه!! أو استوفى كل حقه عليك!!  

و يستريح ضميرك عند هذا الحد، وتغلق قلبك أمام طلبات المحتاجين! فإن الكتاب يقول "من يسد أذنيه عن صراخ المسكين، فهو أيضاً يصرخ ولا يستجاب" (أم 21: 13).. لتكن المحبة ثابتة في قلبك، ولا تتعامل مع الله ومع الكنيسة ومع الفقراء بعلم الحساب دون القلب!! وكلما عرضت أماك مناسبة لعمل الرحمة، لا تغلق أمامها قلبك بحجة أنك قد دفعت العشور...


فى عطائك ارتفع فوق مستوى العشور..

فقد قال السيد المسيح له المجد "إن لم يزد بركم على الكتبة والفريسين، لن تدخلوا ملكوت السموات " (مت 5: 20). والكتبة والفريسيون كانوا بلاشك يدفعون العشور. إذن لابد أن تدفع أكثر. لا تكن ناموسياً تكتفى بحرفية الناموس. إنما في عطائك تعامل بقلبك وبحبك0 ولا تحب مالك أكثر مما تحب الفقراء. واذكر قول الرب " إن أردت أن تكون كاملاً فاذهب وبع أملاكك وأعط الفقراء، فيكون لك كنز في السماء " (مت 19: 21). وإن سمعت هذه العبارة، فلا تمضى حزيناً مثل الشاب الغنى الذي كان أول من سمعها.. على أن العشور ليست هى كل شركة الرب في مالك. هناك أيضاً وصية البكور:

تابع

​


----------



## النهيسى (31 أغسطس 2011)

*البكور*



نسمع عرضاً عن البكور في تقدمة هابيل البار الذي قدم من "أبكار غنمه ومن سمانها" (تك 4:4). يعنى أفضل ما عنده. وكان ذلك طبعاً قبل الشريعة المكتوبة.. أما في شريعة موسى، فقد نظم الله البكور في كل شيء، سواء في الإنسان أو الحيوان، أو في ثمار الأشجار. فعن بكور المواليد، قال: 

"قدس لي كل بكر، كل فاتح رحم.. من الناس ومن البهائم. إنه لى" (خر 13:2).

وكان الأبكار من كل الشعب من نصيب الرب يخدمونه، إلى أن استبدلهم بسبط لاوي وبنى هرون. فهم الأبكار بالمعنى الرمزى أو الروحى.. وحتى بعد اختيار سبط لاوي، ظل البكر بمكانته كقدس للرب، تقدم عنه ذبيحة في الهيكل. وهكذا قيل عن السيد المسيح في يوم الأربعين لمولده "صعدوا به إلى أورشليم ليقدموه للرب. كما هو مكتوب في ناموس الرب إن كل ذكر فاتح رحم يدعى قدوساً للرب، ولكي يقدموا ذبيحة كما قيل في ناموس الرب" (لو 2: 22، 23).

فما الذي نقدمه للرب من أولادنا؟!

ألا يشمل العطاء الأبناء أيضاً؟! إن لم يكن كل بكر، فعلى الأقل بعض الأبناء.. إن لم يكن الإبن الوحيد، كما ذهب أبونا ابراهيم ليقدم ابنه وحيده اسحق، فعلى أحد الأبناء.. إن كان مطلوباً للرب ككاهن أو راهب، أو لخدمة التكريس أياً كانت..

إن تقدمة البكور أقوى من العشور..

لأنها تكون كل ما للإنسان في ذلك الوقت، فالابن البكر عند ولادته يكون هو الابن الوحيد، وعندما قدمت حنة ابنها صموئيل، كان وقتذاك ابنها الوحيد. وحينما صار يوحنا نصيباً للرب   كان هو الابن الوحيد لزكريا واليصابات. وأيضاً السيد المسيح هو الابن البكر للعذراء، وهو أيضاً ابنها الوحيد، ليس فقط وقت ولادته، إنما خلال كل حياتها.. الابن البكر له مكانته الكبيرة، وله فرحته وإعطاؤه للرب يحمل تفضيلاً للرب على النفس بالنسبة إلى المعطى.

ولم تقتصر وصية البكور على الابن البكر، إنما شملت كل البكور، فأمر الرب من جهة:

بكور المحاصيل، وثمار الأشجار.

وقال في ذلك " أول أبكار أرضك تحضره للرب إلهك " (خر 23: 19). " تأتون بحزمة أول حصيدكم إلى الكاهن. فيردد الحزمة أمام الرب للرضا عنكم " (لا 23: 10). " تأخذون من أول كل ثمر الأرض.. وتضعه في سلة.. وتأتى (به) إلى الكاهن.. ثم تضعه أمام الرب إلهك " (تث 26: 2-10)

كذلك أمر الرب من جهة بكور الحيوانات.

فقال " تقدم للرب كل فاتح رحم، وكل بكر من نتاج البهائم التي تكون لك، الذكور للرب. وكن كل بكر حمار تفديه بشاه " (خر 13: 12، 13).. "لى كل فاتح رحم. كل ما يولد ذكراً من مواشيك، بكراً من ثور وشاة. أما بكر الحمار فتفدية بشاه" (خر 34: 19).

و أيضاً أول العجين..

حتى حينما يعجنون للخبز، ورد في سفر حزقيال " وتعطون الكاهن أوائل عجينكم، فتحل البركة على بيتك " (خر 44: 30). وهكذا يأخذ الرب من أوائل (بكور) كل الذي لك. فتجعل الرب أولاً في كل شيء. يكون أول من يأخذ من شجرك وأرضك وغنمك وبهائمك، بل أيضاً أول نسلك. فيبارك الرب الكل. وحتى حينما أخذ اللاويين بدلاً من الأبكار، طلب أن تقدم ذبيحة عن بكرك، لتفديه، فقال " وكل بكر إنسان من أولادك تفديه " (خر 13: 13، 15).

كيف ننفذ إذن وصية البكور في أيامنا.

ليست ثروة كل الناس محاصيل الأرض أو نتاج الماشية والأغنام. ففى عصرنا الحاضر:

*تدفع للرب أول مرتب تستلمه في وظيفتك، ويفضل أول شهر من مرتبك. فالذى يعين في وظيفة في الربع الأخير من الشهر، هل يكفى أن يدفع هذا الربع باعتباره البكور؟


*تدفع للرب أيضاً أول علاوة، وأول زيادة في ترقيتك، وأول منحة، وأول أجر لعمل إضافى: بالنسبة إلى الطبيب مثلاً أول كشف أو أول عملية جراحية. وبالنسبة إلى المدرس أول درس خصوصى.. وهكذا في باقى الحرف والوظائف. بالإضافة إلى العشور والبكور توجد مشاركة أخرى لله. في مالك وهى: حق الله في النذور:

تابع


​


----------



## النهيسى (31 أغسطس 2011)

*النذور*



و النذور هى شيء آخر غير العشور والبكور. هى تعهد منك أمام الله، في حال عير يقدمه الله لك، أو مساعدة في أمر ما، أو إنقاذ من ضيقة.. ومن أجمل وأشمل ما ورد عن النذور في الكتاب، ما ورد في سفر الجامعة الاصحاح الخامس. حيث يشمل:

الوفاء بالنذر، عدم تأخيره، عدم تغييره.. 

فقيل: " أوف بما نذرته. أن لا تنذر خير من أن تنذر ولا تفى " (جا 5: 4، 5) " إذا نذرت نذراً لله، فلا تتأخر عن الوفاء به " (جا 5: 4). " لا تستعجل فمك، ولا يسرع قلبك إلى نطق كلام قدام الله.. لا تقل قدام الملاك أنه سهو. لماذا يغضب الله على قولك ويفسد عمل يديك " (جا 5:2، 6).


وحينما نتكلم عن النذر، نقصد نذر المال أو نذر الحياة  

لا تتسرع في أن تنذر شيئاً للرب لا تقدر فيما بعد على تنفيذه. ولا تنذر البتولية مثلاً في حالة انفعال روحى، ثم تدرك أنك غير مستطيع أن تحيا هذه الحياة. فبدلاً من النذر، قدم رغباتك كصلاة.. قل له: يا رب، هذه هى أمنية قلبى. فإن رأيت أن ذلك نافع لى وممكن، حققه لى، وامنحنى القوة على التفيذ. ولتكن مشيئتك في حياتى. نقطة أخرى في شركة الرب في أموالك وهى القرابين:


*
القرابين*

القرابين التي تتقرب بها إلى الله

و الكنيسة تذكر كل تلك العطايا في " أوشية القرابين ".. الذين يقدمون للكنيسة: الخمر والزيت والبخور والستور، وكتب القراءة وأوانى المذبح. وتطلب أن يعوضهم الرب الفانيات بالباقيات، والأرضيات بالسماويات. أصحاب الكثير وأصحاب القليل. بل تصلى أيضاً من أجل " الذين يريدون أن يقدموا وليس لهم، أى نية العطاء "0

فهل لك نصيب في أوشية القرابين؟

البعض مثلاً يحب أن يقدن دقيقاً نقياً لخبز (الحمل). والبعض يسأل عن احتياج الكنيسة ليقدمة، بدلاً من أن يقدم الناس عشرات الستور، بينما تحتاج الكنيسة إلى أشياء أخرى ضرورية. أو يقدم البعض أيقونات عديدة، الكنيسة ليست في حاجة إليها، ولا يوجد بينها توافق في الفن.


 يقدم لنا الكتاب أمثلة أخرى من العناية بالفقراء.

فيقول مثلاً " وعندما تحصدون حصيد أرضكم، لا تكمل زوايا حقلك في حصادك. ولقاط حصيدك لا تلتقط. للمسكين والغريب تتركه " (لا 23: 22). ويقول أيضاً " ست سنين تزرع أرضك وتجمع غلتها. وأما في السابعة فتريحها. وتتركها ليأكل فقراء شعبك وفضلتهم تأكلها حيوانات الأرض. وكذلك تفعل بكرمك وزيتونك " (خر 23: 10، 11). كيف نطبق هذا المبدأ الروحى، في الحياة غير الزراعية..؟


على كل من أجل كلمات الكتاب عن العطاء، قول الرب " ولا يظهروا أمامى فارغين " (خر 23: 15) (خر 34: 20). 
​


----------



## angil sky (31 أغسطس 2011)

*"صالحةٌ الصلاة مع  							الصوم، والصدقة خيرٌ من ادخار كنوز الذهب" (سفر طوبيا12: 8)

الرب يباركك
ويبارك محبتك
------
ميرسي للموضوع الجميل
*​


----------



## النهيسى (31 أغسطس 2011)

angil sky قال:


> *"صالحةٌ الصلاة مع  							الصوم، والصدقة خيرٌ من ادخار كنوز الذهب" (سفر طوبيا12: 8)
> 
> الرب يباركك
> ويبارك محبتك
> ...


*شكرا لذوقك ومرورك الرائع
جا
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## العراقيه (1 سبتمبر 2011)

*
لا تذكر كم أعطيت، ولا تتذكر كم أعطيت.. ولا تحسب عطاياك. وحاول أن تنساها جميعها، حتى لا يحاربك بذلك شيطان المجد الباطل، أيضاً حتى لا تستوفى خيراتك على الأرض من تمجيد ذاتك لك...


شكرا على روعه الطرح والانتقاء
بارك الرب خدمتك*​


----------



## النهيسى (1 سبتمبر 2011)

العراقيه قال:


> *
> لا تذكر كم أعطيت، ولا تتذكر كم أعطيت.. ولا تحسب عطاياك. وحاول أن تنساها جميعها، حتى لا يحاربك بذلك شيطان المجد الباطل، أيضاً حتى لا تستوفى خيراتك على الأرض من تمجيد ذاتك لك...
> 
> 
> ...


*شكرا جدا أختىالغاليه
يسوع يباركك*​


----------

